# Have you seen this ad?



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

After reading the SPAM I get constantly, it inspired me to write an ad with the same appeal... tell me what you think


Are you worried about the size of your...

plants?

Do they appear droopy? Have problems standing erect and tall? Do they fail to discharge bubbles? You may be suffering from Disfunctional Plant Syndrome caused by bad advice, improper nutrition, and poor living conditions.

Aqua Botanic and Aquatic Plant Central will make your plants grow larger, fatter, and more fully erect each day by giving you the right tools and support. Your friends will be green with envy. Your spouse will stunned in awe! All it takes is a daily visit to our forums and you too can be proud to show off your plants! Aqua Botanic and Aquatic Plant Central...hundreds of satisfied patrons!

"My plants always had problems pearling. I thought I would never see bubbles again, but after a few trips to APC, my plants are just bursting steady streams! Thank you APC!"

"My boyfriend was so depressed. One night he told me, 'I'm just going thru a rough time right now, this doesn't happen all the time, I swear!' I told him to go to APC and get some help. Now he is a plant machine! Thank you APC!"

Too over the top?


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

HAHAHHAHA

That is freakin hilarious. Might be a bit over the top though. HAHAHAH

jB


----------



## frozenoak (Jul 30, 2005)

Can't say as to whether it's over the top or not but it sold me. Your site is now book marked


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (Mar 25, 2005)

That is too funny! I could almost picture the ad running on tv!


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

LMAO!!


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I used to have a small plant myself, but after reading about carbon dioxide treatment at APC, I bought a big tank with a good regulator and saw instant results. I could not believe the growth. I'm happy again.....

Thanks APC !!

Bigger Planted André


----------



## Snuffelupagus (Oct 23, 2005)

maybe we can get Bob Dole to do the TV ad.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

Thanks to AB and APC my plants are living large and I can handle that big pH swing with confidence.

TW


----------



## fishmaster#1 (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't use co2 but my plants are growing all over the place. Thanks APC
My plant selection got huge. Thanks APC
NOW I have too many plants.  ...Thanks APC


----------

